# Gender prediction theory... What do you think?



## Gracesmom10

My best friend has this theory, that if the age you CONCEIVED at and month you CONCEIVED in equal an even number, the baby will be a girl and if it equals an odd number, it will be a boy.

It worked with my daughter and it would mean that this baby is another girl. It worked with my first pregnancy also, which was twin boys. 

It has also worked for my mothers children and my mother in laws children! 

So think back to your past pregnancies and let me know if the theory worked for you in those pregnancies and keep this in mind when you go in and find out what you are having (if you decided to find out).


----------



## Gracesmom10

I also have to add, that my friend who has this theory, it also worked for her and the women in her family!


----------



## Embo78

Oh my geee!! Just worked it out for my four children and it was correct!!!!! Two girls and two boys! How spooky is that??!!!! If it's correct for the fifth time this one is pink :thumbup:


----------



## Gracesmom10

Ha! I know, it is super freaky! But it works, Im telling you!


----------



## jlw617

I did this when I got pregnant with this one and also though back to my previous pregnancies, so far it was right with my other 2 girls and if it's right again I'll be having another girl! Our house shall be called The house of hormones! :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

It's completely freaked me out :rofl:


----------



## Brittahnee

This is my first but if it's correct, it'll be a girl. Looking forward to finding out. :baby:


----------



## littlesteph

right for my boys, if it's right this time it would mean I get my princess.


----------



## Keybird79

I have 5 kids. 3 girls 2 boys. I got even every time. This time it's odd so I do not have a clue. It didn't work for me.


----------



## His Princess

Am I understanding this correctly?! The age you were at conception (in my case 31) plus the month you conceived in (November)- 31+11=42?! If that's right, I should be expecting a baby girl but he is most definitely a boy.


----------



## Gracesmom10

Keybird79 said:


> I have 5 kids. 3 girls 2 boys. I got even every time. This time it's odd so I do not have a clue. It didn't work for me.

Ah! So there is hope for my husband! We lost our twin boys after they were born at 24 weeks. We have our darling daughter and this baby will be our last and hr is really hoping for a boy to have someone carry on his name, as he is the last male in the family!


----------



## Gracesmom10

His Princess said:


> Am I understanding this correctly?! The age you were at conception (in my case 31) plus the month you conceived in (November)- 31+11=42?! If that's right, I should be expecting a baby girl but he is most definitely a boy.

Yup! That is correct! And this gives my husband hope


----------



## charliekay

Yep it didn't work for my my first pregnancy was a boy and the method said girl. With this one it says boy so only time will tell x

Chinese gender chart says boy too x


----------



## IsabellaJayne

It worked for my DD and if it's correct, it's another girl this time


----------



## lau86

My eldest should've been a girl according to that but it was right for my youngest and is predicting a boy this time. It's got a 50/50 chance hey?!


----------



## Willow82

This worked for my DS. If it's right, I'll be having another boy.


----------



## Embo78

I'm not so freaked out now!! It definitely works for me though. I'll find out in 7 months if it was right for the fifth time :)


----------



## shellideaks

Worked correctly for my 3 babies. If it's right again, this one will be a girl.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sounds like chinese chart.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

If this is true this will be my FOURTH girl! :o lol oh boy the drama! Lol! Good thing my girls are spaced apart I couldn't imagine having all girls so close in age!


----------



## mysteriouseye

I think it might be wrong for me :) I was 24 when I conceieved Bella and I conceieved in the November so 24+11= 35 so I think that should be a boy? but she was a girl :)


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Didnt work for me either, numbers equal a girl and i had a boy lol x


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Chinese gender predictor was right for me and my family though...spooky


----------



## mysteriouseye

which chinese gender predictors did you use?


----------



## BRIT1416

Crazy I just figured out all my past pregnancies (3) and they were all correct! :) and if this one is correct too we will be having a girl! :) fingers crossed we will have 2 and 2!!! Oh I hope this one is correct too!


----------



## icklemonster

It didn't work for me. I conceived Charlotte aged 29 in April which equals 33.


----------



## prettybirdy27

This says girl for me, but we're too early to tell and this is my first. Chinese prediction chart also says girl, but in my gut, I feel like it's a boy even though we're hoping for a girl!


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

Ive tried a few different gender charts. Heres one ive used: https://www.babycenter.com/chinese-gender-predictor


----------



## sweetpea101

I tried this, but says I have all boys. I have 3 girls!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Ooooo that one tells me boy!! I hope so I sooo badly want a boy :)


----------



## MemmaJ

Doesn't work for me, I was 18 when I conceived my twin boys in June, which equals 24 - so says should be girls!

Both that and the link that lil-gem posted say girl for this time though... We'll see!


----------



## shellideaks

I had a gender scan today and baby is a girl so it's right for all 4 of mine.


----------



## Eleanor ace

This theory says mine were both boys; I have a boy and a girl.


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

Worked with my first two but my last one was a girl and according to that shes ment to be a boy lol


----------



## TeddysGirl

That's difficult for me because I either ovulated 31st March or 1st April !


----------



## Kerrie-x

I have 2 girls. first - even, second - odd

so didn't work for me


----------



## Gracesmom10

Thanks everyone for your input! It puts my mind at ease because most of my family/friends with children claim this theory was spot on for them! I would love to have another little boy, for my husbands sake and according to this theory, this would be another girl! I am 100% ok with another girl, as I love the little girl I have now, we also already have mostly everything and I already know what to expect with a girl!


----------



## macydarling

Didn't work for me. I got an even number and this bun is definitely a little boy!


----------



## jamiemcbride1

I was 18 and conceived April with my 1st so that's 22 and I had a boy ? And I was 20 and conceived December with my 2nd so that's 32 ? And he was also very much boy lol this time I'm 24 and conceived February which would be 26 also even hahaha really hoping for girl tho x


----------



## jamiemcbride1

Altho the babycenter gender prediction predicted me 2 boys and that was correct this one predicts girl 24 and feb :) I guess we'll see x


----------



## Rachel89

omg this is true for my ds! we are ttc so when we do conceive i will use this and see, lol should this mean i should aim to conceive during the months that i can get a girl? xD


----------



## Folk

This is my first, but if this is correct I will be team blue :blue: but I have a while to wait yet.


----------



## kimiflo

Didnt work for us 
DS1 25+7=32 Even
DD1 28+1=29 Odd
This one is Even so if complete opposite i'm having a boy yay!


----------



## MamaRed

#1 odd but she is a 17 year old girl. Wrong.
#2 even but he is a 15 year old boy. Wrong.
#3 odd and he is a 13 year old boy. Correct.
#4 even but he is a 9 month old boy. Wrong.
#5 odd but Panorama blood test confirms girl (currently 11 weeks). Wrong. 

Only right with 1 of mine. :shrug: But I always have fun with old wives tales to pass the time! 

Congratulations on the baby!


----------

